# Help- Xtreme V hydro change, wing is slower now



## aaronmj (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all, first post. Hoping to get some ideas. I'm a homeowner that plows my driveway and our family business in upstate NY.

My equipment:
Fisher mm2 Extreme V SS plow bought new last year. 
Mounted on my 08 Chevy 2500HD crew cab.

So i'm getting ready for winter, greasing the plow, repainting the blade, and the manual said to do an annual hydraulic oil change. So I went to the dealer, bought the oil, and followed the manual on how to change the oil. I bled it the way it said and it works, but the wings aren't timed together anymore. The drivers side is way slower than the passenger. Is there a secret on how to bleed them or did I screw them up? 

Thanks for your help!

Aaron


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the level of the fluid correct? How are you cking the level? 
Did you operate the wings to get the air out?


----------



## aaronmj (Feb 11, 2011)

dieselss;1660125 said:


> Is the level of the fluid correct? How are you cking the level?
> Did you operate the wings to get the air out?


The manual says the fluid should be topped off at the fill plug. 
The bleeding process went like this: 
I started by putting the plow in vee, float mode, then I pushed the triangle ram down by hand- top off fluid. After that the manual said to operate drivers wing only first back and forth a few times, then back to vee, float, push triangle ram down- top off fluid. 
Operate right wing, float, push triangle ram down -top off fluid.
Then both up and down a bunch, float, triangle ram down, top off fluid. Then I just operated the scoop, vee a few times and when I do that, from vee, the right wing gets to scoop position about 2-3 sec faster and the drivers wing catches up- same back to vee.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The bleeding procedure, well seems all nice and good . But did you fill to the correct level? Is all the air bubbles out? And are you 100% sure that the drivers aside WAS slower before


----------



## aaronmj (Feb 11, 2011)

dieselss;1660133 said:


> The bleeding procedure, well seems all nice and good . But did you fill to the correct level? Is all the air bubbles out? And are you 100% sure that the drivers aside WAS slower before


The manual says to fill to the fill plug, so when the oil flowed out, it was full. The plow was brand new last year and worked flawlessly when I put it away for the summer. The wings scooped and vee'd at the same speed before, yes. The only thing the manual wasn't very clear about was whether or not I pushed the triangle ram down by hand (in float mode) so it is fully compressed between each cycle or not. I ended up doing it after each anyway. In other words, do the drivers wing - then compress the triangle down, then check/top off fluid, on to the next wing...etc.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So is the level full now? I'm assuming this is your fist plow and first time mechanicing the plow. 
When you bled the system, did you drain the angle cylinders as well? Did you take off the fluid canister and ck the filter and magnet?


----------



## aaronmj (Feb 11, 2011)

dieselss;1660146 said:


> So is the level full now? I'm assuming this is your fist plow and first time mechanicing the plow.
> When you bled the system, did you drain the angle cylinders as well? Did you take off the fluid canister and ck the filter and magnet?


Yes, it's level now, yes first plow/maintenance.
I took the fill plug out, then the drain cap, drained fluid. 
Then I drained all the hoses and moved the wings back and forth manually while they were off. I didn't take the canister off or do the filter / magnet. Manual actually doesn't say to do that, so I didn't know about it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Well if all else is normal I'd say you filter is ok and your magnet is prob full of fuzz but that's not an issue. If its a year old then I would take it back to dealer and have them ck it out. Still under warrenty so don't mess with it 
Not that I'm saying anything bad, but a 2-3 sec difference. That might be a little picky


----------



## aaronmj (Feb 11, 2011)

I actually bought it from QTE.com and they shipped it to me and I installed it myself so no dealer. I do know of a local dealer that I could have them check it out. I just wanted to have it work right. I didn't think changing oil would be such a chore... I know it seems picky but when I press scoop, there is no reason a one year old plow shouldn't work right.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Go to a Fisher dealer. You should have a two year warranty on your plow and and Fisher dealer will honor it. My guess is there's still air in the system somewhere. Sometimes its a real pain to get all the air out if the angle cylinders.


----------



## aaronmj (Feb 11, 2011)

peteo1;1660390 said:


> Go to a Fisher dealer. You should have a two year warranty on your plow and and Fisher dealer will honor it. My guess is there's still air in the system somewhere. Sometimes its a real pain to get all the air out if the angle cylinders.


Will they still honor the warranty even though I did the hydraulic oil change myself?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

aaronmj;1660391 said:


> Will they still honor the warranty even though I did the hydraulic oil change myself?


By manually moving the wings you sucked a lot of air into the cylinders, if you reconnected the goes to them in scoop mode, the entire cylinder Has air in it. It will take a few days and movements to work all that air out


----------



## aaronmj (Feb 11, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1660427 said:


> By manually moving the wings you sucked a lot of air into the cylinders, if you reconnected the goes to them in scoop mode, the entire cylinder Has air in it. It will take a few days and movements to work all that air out


So do you think it will just bleed out by itself after using it a while or are you saying I have to bleed it a lot to get it to go away?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Try(careful) to raise the plow to max height, set the blade on something solid and put on float. Push the lift ram down. Have it in scoop mode all ready. Slowly crack the far most fitting on the cylinders of the wings and close when you see fluid. Do both wings. Once completed, lower and check tank.


----------



## aaronmj (Feb 11, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1660439 said:


> Try(careful) to raise the plow to max height, set the blade on something solid and put on float. Push the lift ram down. Have it in scoop mode all ready. Slowly crack the far most fitting on the cylinders of the wings and close when you see fluid. Do both wings. Once completed, lower and check tank.


Ok, it's going to have to he later in the week- got kids to watch and lots of welding to do ;-). Sounds like something that would work though. Thanks.


----------



## aaronmj (Feb 11, 2011)

aaronmj;1660515 said:


> Ok, it's going to have to he later in the week- got kids to watch and lots of welding to do ;-). Sounds like something that would work though. Thanks.


Ok, I bleed it in scoop mode, didn't help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Back to the dealer I would say, again.


----------

